

Tying Yourself to the Mast - lazydon
http://www.norcalsc.com/tying-yourself-to-the-mast

======
GuerraEarth
I tie myself to the mizzen mast or go sit in the Bastille dungeon, but none of
it ever works. I do what I passionately want to do and no punitive restriction
sways me. Creativity always slips its bindings.

